# Jazz & George ~ Lovely Greyhound Pair Need Home Together



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone know of a possible home?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Gorgeous boys


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Bumping J&G


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

It took well over a year, but Jazz and George have found their forever family and are now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------

